# Does Your Employer Treat



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://videos.komando.com/2008/09/18/working-at-google/


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

I never knew how bad I had it until I saw this! I wonder if Google needs any electrical engineers????


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I won't watch it because I would already answer no, and after seeing it, I would probably become depressed.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You were right, Nathan...
I never should have watched that.

Ever.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

"If you hire intelligent people, you oughta let them use that".

Now there's a revolutionary concept!

I have worked for one of the best, as well as one of the worst, companies in this country (literally!) and, for the most part, I don't miss working for any company now!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't think I'll live long enough to see my company take this approach. We are still mired in mid-1900's midwestern conservative ideology. Heck - we just went to "Jeans Day" EVERY Friday, instead of the "last Friday of each month" rule.

But I can't complain too much. After 35 years here, I have a home that is paid for, two new(er) vehicles, an Outback, and a host of other creature comforts - as well as money to take the Outback to lots of interesting places.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...and I'm guessing most of them are millionaires (if not multi-millionaires) too.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Gaak. I think I'm gonna be sick.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

that made me hungry...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> that made me hungry...


Made me want to go outside and play...


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

And to think i had to hang 16' sheets of drywall all day...........


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....Hey Northwest Outbackers, you know they have a Data Center in The Dalles! It's not too late to apply!









Work for Google in The Dalles, Oregon!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

id eat too much....


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Reminds me of when I was working in my 20's sort a kind a.

Think I work for anti-google now. Happy if I just get paid.









Things look too good. Wonder if they have a dungeon or torcher chamber ?


----------

